# Honda GV160 flywheel key substitute?



## jentay (Jul 7, 2008)

i might be needing to replace the flywheel key on this honda mower. there is no place in town to buy honda parts.

can i substitue a b/s or a tec flywheel key for this? i've never worked on a honda before so any tips are appreciated.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Honda flywheel keys are "woodruff" type keys and they are metric. So to answer your question... no, you can't use a Briggs or Tecumseh flywheel key.


----------

